

Minority Report-style iris scans are obsolete: 3D body scans for identification - osipov
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1a8_YqPLVpU

======
ivankirigin
If you're in public, expect to be identified and recorded. To fight this is to
fight the tools that enable us to be better connected. Connectivity is virtual
identity - meaning easily copied and recorded.

------
helveticaman
Kiss your human rights goodbye.

------
Hexstream
Combine this with hologram technology...

IMAX will be obsolete soon.

